# è stato il figlio



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2012/estatoilfiglio/trailer/


Tanti applausi alla prima proiezione stampa di *E’ stato il figlio* di *Daniele Ciprì*, finora i più lunghi in assoluto tra i film presentati in concorso alla *69a edizione della Mostra del Cinema di Venezia*.
La storia è questa: Serenella, una bambina, viene uccisa dalla Mafia. Il padre Nicola (*Tony Servillo*), operaio in nero in un cantiere portuale, smaltisce in fretta il lutto alla luce dell’affare: per le famiglie delle vittime della ‘Ndrangheta ci sono 220 milioni di rimborso. I soldi, però, tardano: Nicola, sua moglie, il figlio Tancredi, mamma e papà – tutti sotto lo stesso tetto – hanno debiti ovunque, e rischiano di finire in pasto a uno strozzino. Il denaro alla fine arriva. Saldati i conti in sospeso, come usarlo? Una Mercedes, blu, presidenziale: “sarò il Dio di Palermo”, sogna Nicola. Ma l’auto sarà l’origine di una nuova pigrizia, di uno stallo, e poi di altre sventure.
Tragedia pop, colorata, buffa, miserabile, *come se Amelie Poulain fosse di Palermo, venisse ammazzata a sangue freddo, e tuttavia il suo disgraziato Luna Park andasse avanti*, trainato dalle arie d’opera, dai caroselli fiabeschi, dai buffi contrattempi e dalle coincidenze. Al centro una figura di pater familias che finalmente fa onore alla grande Commedia all’italiana, ieri degnamente instradata dal doc La versione di Mario, dedicato a Monicelli. Tony Servillo è una maschera grottesca, un uomo che gestisce miserie e soddisfazioni, lutti e vittorie, con lo stesso isterico, sboccato pragmatismo. Nel suo regno minuscolo, è un re, ma di sudditi imbelli, spaventati, impalati. Intorno a lui, la corte si agita solo per la sopravvivenza, il pane. Quando i soldi dello Stato arrivano e si decide come spenderli, c’è chi propone una tomba di famiglia sul mare, chi un bar, chi la TV o uno scooter, ma alla fine tutti si arrendono volentieri all’icona automobilistica borghese.
Come ci si poteva aspettare dal _cinico_ Ciprì, tragico e ridicolo sono un tutt’uno; come era meno lecito prevedere, la burla copre l’oscenità, la trasfigura. Il problema è forse soltanto questo: l’orrore è tanto vasto, panoramico, onnicomprensivo, che si fatica a coordinare lo sdegno, a comprendere (la morte stessa della bimba va via in un amen). Il film è più spesso brusco che urgente.
Si vedono comunque segni di risveglio, in Italia, anche per un tipo di cinema – la vera commedia sociale, in chiave surreale, fiabesca – in cui ormai si faticava a sperare. Dopo *L’ultimo terrestre* e *Reality*, anche E’ stato il figlio prova a guardare il Paese con un occhio al presente e uno al passato, restando lontano dalle farsacce da multiplex. Purtroppo, ed era già il problema del film di Garrone, non sembra così lungimirante nello scegliersi il tema, nel guardarsi intorno. Il linguaggio si sta focalizzando, le storie forse non sono ancora quelle giuste.





ps adoro tony servillo


----------

